# 4 baby male rabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:4
Sex: male
Age(s): 5 months
Name(s): Kenny, Eric, Stan and Kyle.
Neutered: They were neutered on 28/01
Reason for rehoming: These boys were an accidental litter.
Will the group be split: Can go as pairs, or they can go on their own as long as they are to be paired with a speyed female rabbit.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other : They are Dutch x's and lovely buns. Agoutis are very unpopular so I am hoping these boys will prove me wrong and get snapped up. All very friendly and well handled.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All four boys are still looking


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing! Such handsome boys! I would love all 4 but i dont have the room  Maybe if i get rid of the dinning room :lol: xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All 4 still here


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd love them but I can't have another one at the minute never mind 4


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

All I could do when I saw them was go, awww, awww, awww. Their are so cute it is not funny. And those massive ears - aww.
Hope they all find a great home


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry can't take one, t's so sad how many unwanted rescue rabbits are around in various rescues 

Good luck finding them homes, they look beautiful and in fabulous condition.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they are beautiful!
best of luck rehoming them!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys are now neutered.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Kenny found a new home today. His 3 brothers are still looking.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I really hope they get a home soon


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

oh gosh they are stunning, i wish i could have more!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

...and still these boys wait for a home... its coming to be a long wait... 

Here is an up to date photo. 









and here is a video. There are only three looking for a home now though.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The last 3 boys have been homed as a trio


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic news!  Good luck boys xx


----------

